
Patterrific.com - jwilliams
http://patterrific.com/
======
jwilliams
Not sure why, but really quite liked browsing this.

Sort of reminds me of a Wallpaper collection that I saw at the V&A Design
Museum in London - sounds pretty boring, but turned out to be fascinating.

~~~
iamwil
what specifically was fascinating about it?

~~~
jwilliams
Well - I guess the main part was it was something I'd never really thought
about before - it's amazing how much work was produced in the Victorian era
for example.

I think there is a real art to producing something that is decorative, still
interesting in it's own right, but isn't overwhelming / remains complimentary
("ties a room together") - a nice set of design paradoxes that can lead to
some interesting results.

------
crux
I kind of get rubbed the wrong way when a site is little more than a wordpress
install with a custom theme, but one which includes no 'built with Wordpress'
(or Chyrp, or whatever…) tag. Not that it's not legit to build a site with
Wordpress—most of mine are—but it just seems slightly unclassy, as though one
was trying to gloss over the amount of work other people put into one's site.
Am I the only one who feels like that?

------
alaskamiller
nifty

